# Singlespeed chain life?



## SS Retro (5 Aug 2013)

How often should I change my singlespeed chain was thinking every 1000 miles I ride mainly in dry conditions?


----------



## Christopher (5 Aug 2013)

Park chain checker or similar - I would not go just by how many miles the chain has done as the wear rate varies with the load. You can use a ruler to measure chain stretch which is a bit difficult to do accurately.


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

I don't if my experience is uniform but based on my experience the ss chain is stronger than 1000miles; I ran mine for more than 3000 miles without problem.


----------



## 1gearnoidea (6 Aug 2013)

I'd say if looked after, between 3-5000 miles..


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2013)

I would say a good 3000-5000 miles. If you look after it !


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Aug 2013)

1gearnoidea said:


> I'd say if looked after, between 3-5000 miles..


 


fossyant said:


> I would say a good 3000-5000 miles. If you look after it !


 
And when it's time to replace the chain; do you replace the freewheel/sprocket as well? Will a new chain slip on a used sprocket like it does on a cassette?

(As a recent convert to full time SS commuting I have previously been used to replacing cassette and chain together for best results).


----------



## HLaB (6 Aug 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> And when it's time to replace the chain; do you replace the freewheel/sprocket as well? Will a new chain slip on a used sprocket like it does on a cassette?
> 
> (As a recent convert to full time SS commuting I have previously been used to replacing cassette and chain together for best results).


It didn't for me, I'm still using the same sprocket after replacing somewhere aroud 3,500 miles but I guess its a case of suck it and see.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Aug 2013)

I recon I must have done easily 10000 miles with mine and it seems fine. i oil it ocasionally but "well looked after" would be a big overstatement


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> And when it's time to replace the chain; do you replace the freewheel/sprocket as well? Will a new chain slip on a used sprocket like it does on a cassette?
> 
> (As a recent convert to full time SS commuting I have previously been used to replacing cassette and chain together for best results).


 
I replace the fixed sprocket as well. I've got about 12 months out of mine so far, but last time I ran for 4000-5000 miles, popped on a new chain, and it sounded like a tractor - won't skip, but it won't mesh well.

Chain rings won't need replacing as the wear rate is minimal.


----------



## MossCommuter (6 Aug 2013)

thanks


----------



## SS Retro (6 Aug 2013)

cheers guys thanks for the advice I was going to replace the freewheel at the same time as its a reasonably inexpensive Item .


----------

